# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Dropkick Murphys Tabs/chords.

## ETran

Anyone know where to find dropkick murphys mandolin tabs or chords for their songs?

----------


## bjc

Here are the guitar chords for a few tunes: http://www.chordie.com/song.ph....ex.html Hope that helps...

----------


## TeleMark

Hmmm... I used to get them from www.folkpunktabs.com (which still shows up at Google...), but it doesn't seem to be there now.

----------


## kalenh

bump

 :Whistling:

----------


## Ben Milne

heh i was going to revive this thread about 12 hours before...  i Post 2 may be the way to go - get the gtr chords and a mando chord chart  and go from there.  feel free to post some for everyone though!!

----------


## kalenh

> heh i was going to revive this thread about 12 hours before...  i Post 2 may be the way to go - get the gtr chords and a mando chord chart  and go from there.  feel free to post some for everyone though!!



Yeah I've kinda given up hope on this a bit. I'm not really interested inthe chords. Those I can find in spades. I'm more interested in the melody. And...after speaking to 2 separate music stores and countless web searches...I'm not finding much of anything. We do have a bit of shipping off to boston laying around here but...

----------


## Ben Milne

GF's band played a cover of the dirty glass the other night...  they had a guest guitarist so she could play mando...  sounded great!!!  fun as balls to mix that...

----------


## Wiles

You can still get to folkpunktabs.com through a web archive

http://web.archive.org/web/200803141...m/Mandolin.htm

but they only have one Dropkick Murphys tab that I see.

----------


## kalenh

> You can still get to folkpunktabs.com through a web archive
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/200803141...m/Mandolin.htm
> 
> but they only have one Dropkick Murphys tab that I see.



WOOT

+rep

----------


## theCOOP

Already posted? http://www.theinternetlol.com/mandolin/tabs.html

Unfortunately, no DKM, but there's Pogues, the Tossers & Blood or Whiskey + a few.

'Ave ye 'eard of the Tossers? OMFG!!! I really really hate to say it, and maybe it's only b/c I've been playing 4 of their albums in the car for the last few weeks, but they might even be better than the Pogues. I know, I know. I LOVE The Pogues. They are, to me, the epitome of celtic punk. Of many of the bands, certainly Shane's songwriting trumps everyone. But the Tossers combintation of very good instrumentation and songwriting is hard to ignore.

Anyway, none of these Pogues-like bands place as much emphasis on the Mandolin (and fiddle) as The Tossers.

Cheers,
Coop.

----------

